
The Slow Fade of Tom Hanks - nafizh
https://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenpetersen/dad-vs-the-volcano?utm_term=.ga07AAa6nx#.acgKXXodLP
======
tracker1
I feel there were some decent bits to this biographical article, but there are
some huge swaths of text that just read as intellectualized tripe by someone
that thinks they know the person through the media choices of his career.

Tom Hanks has been a very private person regarding his personal life and one
can only take limited queues from those that do know him. To do much more than
that is to make speculation that may be interesting, but not at all real.

I'm reminded of one of the scenes from the last episode of Babylon 5 the
series, where they're talking about Sheridan a hundred or so years later. And
this is a guy that's still alive.

Also, what's wrong with having a boomer dad vibe. A generation of can-do men
who learned to fix what needed to be fixed themselves far more than hiring it
out. We're a generation of men who wouldn't even try to change our own oil,
let alone a broken electric outlet or fixture ourselves. There are a lot of
things that can be interesting, informative and even funny (when you don't
have a stick wedged up your rear).

Yeah, I'm a middle aged white guy... no I'm not a Trump supporter, and I
didn't exactly grow up middle or upper class. I'm not even sure where I'm
going with this all, it's just the tone of the article itself pissed me off.

